# nmap error pcap_open_live(wlan0)

## Guest08132015

I use gentoo on arm. When I try nmap my local network it exhaust:

```
pcap_open_live(wlan0, 256, 0, 200) FAILED. Reported error: live packet capture not supported on this system.
```

How to solve it?

----------

## gerdesj

 *Guest08132015 wrote:*   

> I use gentoo on arm. When I try nmap my local network it exhaust:
> 
> ```
> pcap_open_live(wlan0, 256, 0, 200) FAILED. Reported error: live packet capture not supported on this system.
> ```
> ...

 

What sort of ARM system and what sort of WiFi hardware?

----------

## Guest08132015

 *Quote:*   

> What sort of ARM system and what sort of WiFi hardware?

 

LG Nexus 5Х (ARMv8-A)

wifi chipset - Qualcomm QCA6174 802.11ас Wi-Fi 2x2 MIMO Combo SoC

with android - nmap works fine, but with gentoo I have this issue

----------

## gerdesj

 *Guest08132015 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   What sort of ARM system and what sort of WiFi hardware? 
> 
> LG Nexus 5Х (ARMv8-A)
> 
> wifi chipset - Qualcomm QCA6174 802.11ас Wi-Fi 2x2 MIMO Combo SoC
> ...

 

This is out of my comfort zone by far.  I use a laptop for this sort of thing!

The error you get seems to indicate that perhaps Android have a different driver for the Qualcomm which supports more features or you have not compiled in enough things in your kernel to support packet capture.    Also - do you have the correct firmware for that device?

Does the wifi work at all in Gentoo?

----------

## Guest08132015

 *Quote:*   

> This is out of my comfort zone by far.  I use a laptop for this sort of thing!
> 
> The error you get seems to indicate that perhaps Android have a different driver for the Qualcomm which supports more features or you have not compiled in enough things in your kernel to support packet capture.    Also - do you have the correct firmware for that device?
> 
> Does the wifi work at all in Gentoo?

 

looks like the reason of this in wifi chipset and locked monitoring mode as default. To solve it need to recompile kernel with external wifi card support:

supported wifi card:

TP-Link TL-WN321G

TP-Link TL-WN722N

TP-Link TL-WN821N

TP-Link TL-WN822N

Alfa AWUS036H

Alfa AWUS036NH

Ubiquiti Networks SR71-USB

SMC SMCWUSB-N2

Netgear WNA1000

and then connect it via OTG cable. If I understand it correct.

But I didn't found how packet capture can works on android without it

By the way, it's not a gentoo's issue, in general. And thanks for your help

----------

